# Help me creates my own Bach(Cantata)stein



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Whilst I love Bach's cantatas and consider them, along with his Masses, to not only be his magnum opus, but comparable to the works of Shakespeare, in the terms of their importance within the canon of western civilisation. That said, there are over 200 of them and they are incredibly foreboding to approach, given how many complete and individual recordings there have been over the last 60 years.

I have therefore decided to put together my own personal FranCantataStein. I have primarily being relying on Gardiner and Herreweghe's recent recordings, Richter's historical recordings and then supplementing these with other personal favourites of mine, such as Lionel Meunier's recent 4th and Thomas Hengelbrock's historical 12th. 

If like me you adore Bach, could you please suggest some definitive or obscure recordings of individual cantatas that you adore and I may either not know, overlooked or considered in depth…

Chapeau!


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

This is where my preferences are thus far:

106, Gardiner (G)
249, G
110, G
61, G
70, G
4, Muenier (M)
31, G
66, G
134, G
115, Herreweghe (H)
101, H
103, H
105, H
198, H
140, G
12, Hengelbrock & Lotti
1, G
182, G
63, G
191, G
32, G


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's not have two simultaneous threads. Replies can go here:








Help me Create my own Bach(Cantata)stein


I am posting this too in the Religious Music section for obvious reasons… Whilst I love Bach's cantatas and consider them, along with his Masses, to not only be his magnum opus, but comparable to the works of Shakespeare, in the terms of their importance within the canon of western...




www.talkclassical.com





Closing this one.


----------

